# Black Steel pipe (Fire) painting Methode statement



## samer1986 (29 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم


في المشاريع الضخمة يطلب methode statement 
اتمنى من الاخوة الكرام مساعدتنا بكيفية تحضير مثل هكذا ملف لطلاء (دهن) قساطل الfire 


شكرا


----------



## ramyacademy (30 سبتمبر 2014)

هذه مشاركة فيها مثال للmethods statement ستسفيد منها فى معرفة فصول هذا ال submission 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t422079.html


----------



## samer1986 (30 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا اخ *ramyacademy*


----------

